# Can I get into a Union?



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Math gives you a jump start for sure. As long as its not a felony that can keep you from working in schools you should be OK.
Its tough to get in at the moment because of the lack of work, but it never hurts to get your app in right now and get the ball rolling on the app test you will be taking. 
Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## mattmx918 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks! I am not too sure about the work situation for electricians, I don't really know how to look into that.  Anyways, its a misdemeanor, just possession (I was a stupid teenager..) so thats a good sign! Any locals know how the work is in CT?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well you can always _start one_ Matt.....

http://www.ehow.com/how_2050880_start-union-work.html

~CS~


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

mattmx918 said:


> Hey all, looking to start a career as an electrician soon! One thing I am wondering though, is if I will be able to get accepted into the local IBEW union, 035. The main thing that concerns me, is over the summer I had a run in with the police and I am on probation for a year. After that my record is cleared, but I am still not sure if they will accept me now, while I am on probation. What do you guys think? I am open to explain the offenses to anyone to better understand my situation and help me out.
> 
> P.S. I do have some strong points that I know are favored in this profession! I am VERY good at math. I took algebra in 6th, 7th and 8th grade along with freshman year because they did not offer anything higher in my middleschool. I have also taken: Geometry, algebra 2, trigonometry, pre-calculus and AP statistics, all throughout highschool. Also, I built a house with my neighbor, so I can find my way around a construction site alright.
> 
> ...


If the union won't take you i am sure you will fit in with an open shop contractor:laughing: Seriously, if you can't get in now, look for a helper position with an open shop to start learning the trade:thumbsup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

mattmx918 said:


> Thanks! I am not too sure about the work situation for electricians, I don't really know how to look into that.  Anyways, its a misdemeanor, just possession (I was a stupid teenager..) so thats a good sign! Any locals know how the work is in CT?


So you were a stupid teenager 6 months ago and now your a grown-up? Can you pass a wizz quiz?


----------



## mattmx918 (Dec 28, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> So you were a stupid teenager 6 months ago and now your a grown-up? Can you pass a wizz quiz?


Actually very much so. I can pass a wizz quiz (never heard that one!) and I have gotten a lot of issues straightened out for good. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Take any job you can get right now and wait for Union work to come back around if that's what you want. Maybe after a couple more presidential elections.


----------

